# Crazy Extended Life Battery?



## ScottAtlanta82 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi All,

So I was looking around ebay (yeah, I know), and came across several of these items:

http://www.ebay.com/...#ht_4152wt_1110

Seems wayyyyyyy too good to be true, considering the only extended life battery that I'm aware of is 2760mAh

http://store.android...r/8A37A8978.htm

Thoughts/comments/suggestions/warnings? LOL

Thanks!
Scott

Edit: Here's a 4200 mAh: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Motorola-DROID-Bionic-XT875-Extended-4200mAh-HW4X-New-Battery-Cover-/280774150987?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415f718b4b#ht_851wt_916


----------



## OfficerMac (Nov 4, 2011)

I had a 3750mAh extended battery for my X. It worked great but would not calibrate correctly no matter how many times I tried. I'd stick with the moto extended battery. It works great.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottAtlanta82 (Nov 4, 2011)

OfficerMac said:


> I had a 3750mAh extended battery for my X. It worked great but would not calibrate correctly no matter how many times I tried. I'd stick with the moto extended battery. It works great.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


That's cool, thanks for the info. I figured that it sounded far too good to be true, *especially* for the price. Ordering up 2 Moto batteries now


----------



## wingdo (Jul 13, 2011)

On the two eBay batteries, I do not even see a hole for the speaker on the new rear covers. I am interested to see if anyone has tried this battery. It is only 15% more mAh than the stock slim line, but it fits in the standard back and does not need a hump back.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

As long as its a lithium Ion battery it does not need calibrating. The standard lithium polymer do. All the aftermarket battery calibration apps simply delete the .bin folder which contains the battery stats. If you flash a new rom it is recommended you use one of those apps to delete the prior stats


----------



## syntheticreality (Oct 4, 2011)

I used to run Ebay batteries in my htc evo and they were great. I ordered some Chinese Ebay batteries for my bionic, but they take forever to come. I will try to review them when they come.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

wingdo said:


> On the two eBay batteries, I do not even see a hole for the speaker on the new rear covers. I am interested to see if anyone has tried this battery. It is only 15% more mAh than the stock slim line, but it fits in the standard back and does not need a hump back.


The holes are there, it's like little perforations if you look carefully. I would never buy anything other than Seido (which I"m still sceptical about) and Motorola branded. God forbid you guy a shitty battery and it shorts the whole phone >.< I'm pretty sure I've heard they wont honor the warrenty if that would happen too. And back on the incredible, with all the batteries from other model phones, they tested them and the mAH they were rated for weren't the same as they performed.


----------

